# Killhope Grimpuer 25 March 2012



## addictfreak (23 Jan 2012)

Good little ride this one. Fair amount of climbing, weather conditions on the day can have a big affect. But if you have not done an audax/sportive before and your up this neck of the woods give it a go.

http://www.aukweb.net/events/detail/12-265/


----------



## addictfreak (25 Mar 2012)

Well the Grimpeur took place today in Fantastic weather conditions.

Hats off to Houghton CC for a cracking little event. Certainly blows out those winter cob webs!

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/161535230

Did anyone else from CC land take part?


----------

